# Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy?



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

I know we've all joked about HHG cases and screensavers, but one user has taken it a lot further - link


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

LOL - yup - that is how I think of my Kindle!  With an ability to always reach Wikipedia and google - you truly have your own HHG. I would love a sticker with the HHG symbol and "Don't Panic"


----------



## KingRBlue (Feb 20, 2009)

I think I found it!

http://www.engadget.com/2009/03/13/video-kindle-2-sees-the-wrong-end-of-a-laser-recommends-you-do/


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Cool! I want my K lasered


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Looks like we have duplicate threads going again.... http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5365.0.html


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

KingRBlue said:


> I think I found it!
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2009/03/13/video-kindle-2-sees-the-wrong-end-of-a-laser-recommends-you-do/


If it isn't his it should be.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

That is COOL!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

wilsondm2 said:


> LOL - yup - that is how I think of my Kindle! With an ability to always reach Wikipedia and google - you truly have your own HHG. I would love a sticker with the HHG symbol and "Don't Panic"


We're starting a grass roots movement on the Accessories board to have Oberon make a "Don't Panic" cover with the planet logo similar to Bacardi Jim's. We think if we can't be persuasive in our arguments, maybe they'll make one just to get the scruffy hitchhikers out of their lobby.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

(grabs his towel and heads off to the accessories board...)


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> We're starting a grass roots movement on the Accessories board to have Oberon make a "Don't Panic" cover with the planet logo similar to Bacardi Jim's. We think if we can't be persuasive in our arguments, maybe they'll make one just to get the scruffy hitchhikers out of their lobby.


The logo is copyrighted.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

But they are a company with attorneys who can file papers to use a copyrighted logo.  Also, they are creative and can perhaps come up with something.  I hope so, b/c I really don't want to learn how to tool leather.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> But they are a company with attorneys who can file papers to use a copyrighted logo. Also, they are creative and can perhaps come up with something. I hope so, b/c I really don't want to learn how to tool leather.


It's altogether possible that Del Rey would license the image to Oberon. Judy DelRey is known to be an extraordinarily nice woman. Given that the Kindle is the closest thing there _is_ to the H2G2, it's a definite possibility.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

For those of you who are in contact with the Oberon people, you should direct them here:
http://www.randomhouse.com/about/faq/index.php?ToDo=view&questId=10&catId=1


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> It's altogether possible that Del Rey would license the image to Oberon. Judy DelRey is known to be an extraordinarily nice woman. Given that the Kindle is the closest thing there _is_ to the H2G2, it's a definite possibility.


See? There's hope. In any case, the two corporate entities can talk to each other and maybe come out with a peacable solution, assuming Oberon is interested in doing that at all.

BTW, I sent them your logo as an example. I told them we'd all pay extra if they could make it flash "Don't Panic".


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

How about a Hitchhiker DecalGirl Skin?  another company to work with...

Betsy


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Hmmmm.  Not a bad idea.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> See? There's hope. In any case, the two corporate entities can talk to each other and maybe come out with a peacable solution, assuming Oberon is interested in doing that at all.
> 
> BTW, I sent them your logo as an example. I told them we'd all pay extra if they could make it flash "Don't Panic".


I didn't realize that Del Rey is now a RH imprint. This means Judy doesn't have any say in the matter directly. This lowers the odds. However, the FAQ to which I linked comes directly from the Del Rey site, so they must get a fair number of requests to use cover art.

*shrug*

The worst that can happen is the RH says "no."


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Very true.  They're not allowed to make anyone listen to Vogon poetry for just asking.  I'm pretty sure.  I hope.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> How about a Hitchhiker DecalGirl Skin? another company to work with...
> 
> Betsy


I can't remember the name of it, but there's a company that does custom skins based on customer submitted designs. I'm sure somebody here knows the name.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

See?


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

lazered Kindle?? Just seems so odd.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Um, "odd" doesn't carry quite the same weight with Hitchhiker fans that it would somewhere else.  Anywhere else, in fact.  I mean, the guy has footnotes that go on for eight days, and it's a 5 book (plus one short story) trilogy about a guy who escapes from Earth with a hitchhiker seconds before the earth is destroyed, and he travels around with a fish in his ear.  We find a lazered kindled to be completely normal.  

Also, I think lasers are way better than they used to be.  I've got a lasered Captain Jack Sparrow rum flask, but that's another story for a different day.  They have far more practical application than they did in the early days.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

lasers.  not flasks.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> lasers. not flasks.


Yes, the flasks still have the same pratical application as ever.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> lasers. not flasks.


I was worried there for a minute, flasks have always had practical uses.  Wish they would bring back Capt'n Jack and the Black Pearl.


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

I love HHG but there's no way I'm taking a laser to my Kindle, lol


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Um, "odd" doesn't carry quite the same weight with Hitchhiker fans that it would somewhere else. Anywhere else, in fact. I mean, the guy has footnotes that go on for eight days, and it's a 5 book (plus one short story) trilogy about a guy who escapes from Earth with a hitchhiker seconds before the earth is destroyed, and he travels around with a fish in his ear. We find a lazered kindled to be completely normal.
> 
> Also, I think lasers are way better than they used to be. I've got a lasered Captain Jack Sparrow rum flask, but that's another story for a different day. They have far more practical application than they did in the early days.


I haven't done the Hitchhiker thing... Now I understand the 'fish in the ear' comment that was made in another thread. Thanks for the synopsis, Robin. KB might need it own version of Cliff Notes. Our Kliff Notes would have to cover things like punnies, Hibbing, and fish in ears.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

...Or you could read the book


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

akjak said:


> ...Or you could read the book


There is a book about Hibbing, punnies, Hugh and Maui? WOW! I gotta read that. Is it available in the Kindle version?


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeah, but it's $14.50, so it exceeds the $9.99 price many people like to pay.

(I'm joking.  We're taking bids not to publish the book, b/c we think blackmail might pay better.)


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> The logo is copyrighted.


yes, but Jimmy Buffett also copyrighted Parrothead, Margaritaville, etc but he and his lawyers have allowed at least 2 states (including my own VA) to have "Parrothead" license plates. So sometimes the copyright-holder isn't a jerk.  (cough Disneysuingdaycares cough)


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> Yeah, but it's $14.50, so it exceeds the $9.99 price many people like to pay.
> 
> (I'm joking. We're taking bids not to publish the book, b/c we think blackmail might pay better.)


I'm thinking EV might pay to not see it published.  The Utah ranch group could be very upset if they read it.....  Just as long as you don't use my real name I'm good.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kim said:


> I haven't done the Hitchhiker thing... Now I understand the 'fish in the ear' comment that was made in another thread. Thanks for the synopsis, Robin. KB might need it own version of Cliff Notes. Our Kliff Notes would have to cover things like punnies, Hibbing, and fish in ears.


Another Public Service Announcment: http://www.babelfish.com/

Ann


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Another Public Service Announcment: http://www.babelfish.com/
> 
> Ann


What?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

kevindorsey said:


> What?


The fish in the ear is a babel fish


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

akjak said:


> ...Or you could read the book


A book about Hibbing might mention fish, but probably not fish in your ears (unless it's lutefisk). And it might mention the state's recreational activity of Cow Tipping, but it probably doesn't mention punnies.

Yup, you definitely won't find all those topics in any one place except *KindleBoards*!


----------



## nebulinda (Dec 19, 2008)

Check out this comic: http://www.xkcd.com/548/

XKCD is awesome, especially if you're a nerd.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kim said:


> A book about Hibbing might mention fish, but probably not fish in your ears (unless it's lutefisk). And it might mention the state's recreational activity of Cow Tipping, but it probably doesn't mention punnies.
> 
> Yup, you definitely won't find all those topics in any one place except *KindleBoards*!


No, no, no, cow tipping is in Indiana....


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> (I'm joking. We're taking bids not to publish the book, b/c we think blackmail might pay better.)


I like the way you think...blackmail is recessionproof.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> I'm thinking EV might pay to not see it published.  The Utah ranch group could be very upset if they read it.....  Just as long as you don't use my real name I'm good.


Hell, I'm writin' it! A no holds barred tell all; only the facts are changed to protect the guilty.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No, no, no, cow tipping is in Indiana....


Unh-uh. Not 'til they march themselves to the table and describe their cuts to me. Then I'll tip 'em.


----------



## standaman (Feb 11, 2009)

lol! This is awesome


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Unh-uh. Not 'til they march themselves to the table and describe their cuts to me. Then I'll tip 'em.


Absolutely! Let's meet the meat!


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> How about a Hitchhiker DecalGirl Skin? another company to work with...
> 
> Betsy


That would be pretty dang cool.


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Encender Vaquero said:


> Hell, I'm writin' it! A no holds barred tell all; only the facts are changed to protect the guilty.


Carry on.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Kindgirl said:


>


Thanks! I have it as a screensaver already. But if Oberon takes the question seriously (which they won't if they've ever read anything on this board)(with a few exceptions), I'll forward the design to them.


----------



## Encender Vaquero (Feb 14, 2009)

Kindgirl said:


>


I have that tattoo. It marks the spot.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Ah, a response from Oberon. I feared as much, but maybe next time:



> Dear Robin, the use of this logo would require licensing fees and undoubtedly a contractual agreement. all things we avoid. It would be fun but the cost would be prohibitive. Thanks for the great idea though!


Dang it. This means I'm going to have to learn to tool leather myself, and I already have a full plate. Bugger. lol, at least they didn't say "No, and please forget you've ever heard of us. In fact, this was a wrong number. Nobody here by that name."


----------



## najoll (Jul 30, 2013)

I like the Kindle cases!


----------

